# hádat se s někým kvůli zbytečnostem



## Linni

Často se s ním hádám kvůli naprostým zbytečnostem.

= I often have an argument (argue) with him about completely pointless things.

(Zní můj překlad do AJ dobře? Můžete prosím opravit chyby?)


----------



## werrr

Často se s ním hádám kvůli naprostým zbytečnostem.
=
I often have an argument with him because of completely pointless things.

Rozdíl ve významech je sice jen drobný, ale teoreticky se může jednat o spor o něco velmi důležitého, který je způsoben nějakým drobným nedorozuměním.


----------



## Jana337

Já bych řekla: 

We often quibble over minor points.

Jana


----------



## Linni

werrr said:


> Často se s ním hádám kvůli naprostým zbytečnostem.
> =
> I often have an argument with him because of completely pointless things.
> 
> Rozdíl ve významech je sice jen drobný, ale teoreticky se může jednat o spor o něco velmi důležitého, který je způsoben nějakým drobným nedorozuměním.


 
Myslíš rozdíl mezi "because of" a "about"?

Jak by se přeložilo tohle?:
Často se svou sestrou hádá o to, kdo si bude hrát s panenkami.
=> She has often aruments with her sister about who will (is going to? asi ne, že?) play with the dolls.


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Myslíš rozdíl mezi "because of" a "about"?
> 
> Jak by se přeložilo tohle?:
> Často se svou sestrou hádá o to, kdo si bude hrát s panenkami.
> => She often has arguments with her sister about who will (is going to ? asi ne, že? ale ano, lepší) play with the dolls.


"To have a squabble" by se tam perfektně hodilo. 

Jana


----------

